# PTO clutch slippage problem?



## Dix

Gentlemen
I have a Ford 3000 with between 1250 and 1300 hrs. on it. I was cutting some tall grass with the mower set very low. This, of course, put extra strain on the system. I was cutting in fifth year (first gear in high range) out of a total of eight gears. I am guessing that I was operating at about 1400 rpm. When I entered the higher grass I noticed the drive shaft to the mower slow down quite a bit although the tractor did not. Apparently the PTO clutch was slipping. I haven't noticed this happen when operating with the mower set at a proper height.
I was wondering if I should be concerned about the clutch slippage or is it to be expected because the mower was set too low and I could have been mowing too fast and in too high a year for the condictions.
I may be getting a tiller for it at some point, but wonder if the clutch will slip when operating it.


----------



## Fedup

Just personal opinion here, but in my estimation the PTO clutch on ANY tractor should not slip under load. A certain amount of slippage during the engagement process, yes, depending on the type/style of clutch(or clutch pack), but once fully engaged the clutch should be capable of pulling the engine down to point of stalling without slipping. If it's slipping under load then it's failing or at least beginning to fail. 

In your case it's a two stage engine clutch and will require a tractor split to repair. It may well serve your needs for a while yet before going there, if you don't tax it to the point of forcing it to slip. Probably won't hurt anything to do so, as it's all going to be replaced as a package anyway when that day comes.


----------



## dozer966

Fedup is spot on. The clutch should not slip and bog the engine down to a stall. I'm afraid a clutch replacement is in your future. Do you have oil dripping out of the wheeper hole at the bottom of the bell housing. When tranny seal or engine seal leak the oil will come out of that wheeper hole. If it leeks it might have greased up the clutch pads causing it to slip under load. Either way a split is the only way to fix these problems.


----------



## Dix

Thanks guys, you have confirmed what I was thinking. Being that it works fine if I don't overload it I think I will just baby it for a while. Should be able to get a few more seasons out of it. In the meantime I will study up on how to replace the clutch.


----------



## Qcumber guy

Greetings, I would first check the free play on the pedal before starting to strip


----------

